
Building a temperature and humidity logger with an ESP8266 - davidlago
http://k3edu.com/building-a-temperature-and-humidity-logger-with-an-esp8266/
======
plusfour
Can't you wake it up every few minutes or so, send the temperature, and then
put it back to sleep?

